# Whirlpool Gold side by side not defrosting?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I'd begin by unplugging it and defrosting it 'manually'. Then trace the drain hose and be sure it's clear. I'd also remove the fan cover and plug it back in and check to be sure the fan is rotating at the proper speed. (mine went bad a few years back, I called them and they sent me a new fan free of charge) These are just a few 'simple' fixes IF they're the problem. You could have any number of problems, but we can hope, right?

DM


----------



## jasonmark1993 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply.

I was just looking at the coils in the freezer and there is some frost on them. I never checked them before, so I don't know what is normal.

Since I posted earlier, I was poking around and decided to change my water filter that I was supposed to replace about 6 months ago. Now the fridge sounds normal....

I'll update this if that was the fix although I don't know how it would be.


----------



## gktitle (Mar 18, 2010)

*On line manual*

There is a manual online at Whirlpool.com, but I looked at it earlier today and I doubt that it will have anything that will help you with your problem.

Good luck.



jasonmark1993 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> GS6SHEXN side by side Whirlpool gold. I used to hear the auto defrost melting the ice in my freezer and then the water would run out into a pan under the fridge. I haven't heard that in quite a while and now I have a rattling/rumbling sound that occurs when the compressor/fan is running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

The defrost timer is another possible culprit or even the defrost coil itself though less likely. Bothe are relatively inexpensive to replace I think. But like DM said start with a manual defrost and learn from my mistake don't get impatient and use a hair dryer. You could melt the plastic liner and even the solid insulation beneath.


----------

